# Reflection from the duck blind



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

AaronJohn said:


> AJ never cooked for me in the field.


I did cook you up a hell of a snipe breakfast in the draw shack lot though. 

But side note, can you really ID me in a picture by my hands? :lol:


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

ajkulish said:


> I did cook you up a hell of a snipe breakfast in the draw shack lot though.
> 
> But side note, can you really ID me in a picture by my hands? :lol:


That was a good snipe. I'm the snipe killer. It's like getting merg'ed but tastes better;

and yes, yes I can.

edit: changing my username to SniperNoSniping_69. see y'all around.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Fully flocked decoys come easy when you have a sweet hand modeling gig.


----------



## ice ghost (Jan 17, 2015)

My dad turned 77 this year. Had quadruple bypass two years ago. COVID a month ago. My mom won’t let him out of his pen unless it’s with me holding the leash. Only got out with me 8 times this year but we shot birds every time during a challenging season. Last Saturday was our last hunt this season together. He flamed out on a pair of mallards that came in sounding like a jet making a flyby. I dumped one and sailed one. My dog had a good mark on long bird but it was way way out there. Sent her and picked up greenhead in hole and it was banded. After a very long search that I almost gave up on my dog comes outta the knuckle brush with a banded hen. Both banded in Wisconsin at Horicon NWR. I actually shed a tear. Thanks dad for dragging me along when I was kid.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

AaronJohn said:


> That was a good snipe. I'm the snipe killer. *It's like getting merg'ed* but tastes better;
> 
> and yes, yes I can.
> 
> edit: changing my username to SniperNoSniping_69. see y'all around.


Still say this is a YouTube idea that would be worth watching. People getting merg'ed. 

Black tie affair. Would you like to try the duck?

MERG.

Fine dining restaurant. 

MERG.

Charcuterie board.

MERG. 

So many ways to set it up. Might go smack mergs this weekend and make it happen.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

BumpRacerX said:


> Still say this is a YouTube idea that would be worth watching. People getting merg'ed.
> 
> Black tie affair. Would you like to try the duck?
> 
> ...


Just doesnt feel like a complete season without doing battle with mergs.


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

BumpRacerX said:


> Still say this is a YouTube idea that would be worth watching. People getting merg'ed.
> 
> Black tie affair. Would you like to try the duck?
> 
> ...


Bahahaha
Go message the guys at Da Outdoor Hour on FB. I guarantee they would make that one for you.


----------



## ice ghost (Jan 17, 2015)

Please tell me your killing mergansers to just waste shells and let them rot. Your not actually gonna eat em. Right?


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

Wow! Now I do feel bad about sitting out this season! I forgot about the joy from splashing lawn darts! Maybe by next season we will be able to legally shoot cormorants. Great motivation for doing my physical therapy now!


----------

